# rsnapshot und CronJob einrichten?



## Shorty1968 (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe einen vServer mit Debian 9 Stretch und Plesk und bin auf der suche nach einer Snapshot Alternative auf Folgendes gestoßen Backup unter Linux mit rsnapshot – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki, leider sehe ich dort nicht eine Pfad angabe welche ich in Plesk bei den befehlen, für eine CronJob Ausführung angeben muss?

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen heraus zu finden welchen Pfad ich da angeben muss und wie ich das Backup wider einspielen kann wenn es geklappt hat?


----------



## Zvoni (6. Juli 2020)

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht.
Im TK-Wiki steht doch drin, wie die CronTab zu bearbeiten ist.
Der Unterschied ist, dass TK eben nicht die Crontab direkt bearbeitet, sondern im /etc/cron.d-Verzeichnis eine "Erweiterung" für die CronTab erstellt, welche automatisch mitgeladen wird.


----------



## Shorty1968 (6. Juli 2020)

Ich verstehe nicht wie ich das rsnapshot nun anwenden kann, was muss ich machen um es über den Plesk CronJob ausführen zu können?


----------

